# Bean Bags Whatcha Bringing London FragFest 2013



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

*Some Chalice frags to start things off. *
*Please refrain from posting on this thread. All questions/inquiries...PM me please.*
*If you see something that you would like me to bring for you as a pre-sale, please let me know so that I can let you know if I have enough and can bring more for others. Thanks.*

BB Lime Grape Chalice



BB Rocky Rain Chalice





BB Dragon Scale Chalice





BB Cracked Lava Chalice



BB Orange Pox Chalice (photos to do not do these justice)





BB Purple Mayhem Chalice





BB Blue Skyfall Chalice (changed colour a bit once moved to higher light)



BB Shimmering Lotto Chalice



*Some Torch frags- More available.*

RR Gold Torch (photos do not do it justice)





BB Mean Green Torch







*Some Zoas/Palys.--More coming. *

Nice eyed Zoa



BB Tinkerbell Pixy Dust Paly



BB Lizard Skin Paly


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

*MISC STUFF.*

BB Green Singularia



BB Hologram Frogspawn



Carribean Ricordea



RR Neon Green Aussie Duncan


----------

